# TOC Bicycle Stands & Racks



## Jesse McCauley

I've been meaning to make a thread dedicated to the many impressive 19th and early 20th century bike stands. 

I have a small collection of them, I'm sure some of you can contribute to the thread so please show off those early stands! 

A couple entries to folllow! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley

First up, F.E. Myers & Bros A frame stand. Very sturdy steel* and cast iron construction in fantastic condition.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley

One that is far more interesting than the more plain version above, a recent purchase that some of you may have seen come up for sale. 

Advertising piece for Piso's cure, likely in front of some general store or the like.


----------



## bricycle

Jesse McCauley said:


> One that is far more interesting than the more plain version above, a recent purchase that some of you may have seen come up for sale.
> 
> Advertising piece for Piso's cure, likely in front of some general store or the like.
> 
> View attachment 779538
> 
> View attachment 779539



does Piso's adjust up and down?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

A really cool & simple wood stand that I have often considered reproducing 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley

bricycle said:


> does Piso's adjust up and down?




I haven't actually had the pleasure of first hand inspection, picking it up at Copake but I don't believe it is adjustable I think a 28" wheel is meant to rest in the opening rather snugly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle

still way Kool either way!!!


----------



## bricycle

Circa tens, maybe teens...


----------



## Wcben

The bike is my 1903 Racycle... the stand is roughly the same vintage “Elmira Cycle Stand Co.”


----------



## bricycle

This puppy was my old stand... wish I still had her. Wilbro / Norwich


----------



## Jesse McCauley

One of my favorites, highly ornate. I can't help but envision a fancy wheelman club building with this stand on a nice wrap around porch.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Wcben said:


> The bike is my 1903 Racycle... the stand is roughly the same vintage “Elmira Cycle Stand Co.”
> 
> View attachment 779562




Markedly similar to this Stearns stand as advertised.


----------



## Wcben

Jesse McCauley said:


> Markedly similar to this Stearns stand as advertised.
> 
> View attachment 779675




Very similar, I’m pretty sure the paint on mine is original, there are very faint gold pinstripes on it too,  Elmira cycle stand is part of the stand (raised letters cast in the iron)... wonder if it was a licensed item as the design is so similar?  Hey Jesse, do you know what year that add is from?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

These are being restored now, looking forward to seeing them in their full-on TOC glory.


----------



## nycet3

Posted this in an earlier thread. A Myers Perfect stand. Gifted this to a friend who plans to make a mate for it.


----------



## Jon Olson

Bicycle is a 1890’s Racycle the stand is Pat. Oct. 24,99. I used it in a museum show for the Amgen last year in Modesto, Ca.


----------



## saladshooter

Not sure of age. No markings.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 780459 View attachment 780460 View attachment 780461 View attachment 780462 Bicycle is a 1890’s Racycle the stand is Pat. Oct. 24,99. I used it in a museum show for the Amgen last year in Modesto, Ca.




It would be fun to repurpose the cast iron supports from a treadle sewing machine and modify supports, by cutting it down and sizing it up to fit a bicycle...


----------



## nycet3

saladshooter said:


> Not sure of age. No markings.
> View attachment 780711 View attachment 780712 View attachment 780713 View attachment 780714




Persons. 1911 patent I believe.


----------



## corbettclassics

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 780459 View attachment 780460 View attachment 780461 View attachment 780462 Bicycle is a 1890’s Racycle the stand is Pat. Oct. 24,99. I used it in a museum show for the Amgen last year in Modesto, Ca.




You can see your stand on the right side - 2nd bike.


----------



## corbettclassics

corbettclassics said:


> You can see your stand on the right side - 2nd bike.
> 
> View attachment 781329




I think Racycle used ones that are near identical to yours but yours are "Fowler" stands. 

I'll post and ad for the ones you have.


----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## dnc1

Great thread, thanks to everyone who's posted pictures.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Borrowed from Facebook and (@GiovanniLiCalsi )


----------



## Jesse McCauley

All drawn from ca 1895 - 1899 periodicals.


----------



## Goldenindian

This thread is awesome! Found this pic on the net of this stand. Keep them coming. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikebozo

Mine , built in 1900


----------



## bricycle

bikebozo said:


> Mine , built in 1900View attachment 790062 View attachment 790063 View attachment 790064 View attachment 790065 View attachment 790067 View attachment 790068



hope my dog doesn't mistake that for a hydrant.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

A nice sculpture


----------



## Blue Streak

1897 Penfield Bicycle Stand Patent:



From June 18, 1897 issue of _The Wheel_:




Example at a local historical society exhibit:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Has anyone ever seen what I am guessing are TOC bicycle stands or wall racks. They were bought in the 1970’s in the attic of a former early bicycle shop in Vermont.  They were with TOC bikes, frames, and a few crates of parts.  The folding baskets I sold a couple months ago came out of the same shop.  I can’t make out the first letters but I think it maybe: “T & D Mfr. Co.” with a swan emerging from a crown. I appreciate any thoughts. Kindly, Brant


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Heres a fancy one up on ebay right now for a million dollars

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=202317335615


----------



## jwages

No clue about this one. So-so functionality. Hope it’s okay to revive this thread. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptooth

made the wood one the other day worked very well ! I was really surprised how well it worked. drilled the holes oversized and slid the ends up to the tires...thanks Jessie and every one for posting all the cool stands


----------



## David Brown

I made this stand copied from an original   (Ajax) stand.  All my early bikes use this style stand as you can turn the cranks with the bike on  it. I have modified the stands to suit different frame sizes and ladies bikes.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

David Brown said:


> I made this stand copied from an original (Ajax) stand. All my early bikes use this style stand as you can turn the cranks with the bike on it. I have modified the stands to suit different frame sizes and ladies bikes.View attachment 1049537
> 
> View attachment 1049538
> 
> View attachment 1049539




Lorrdyyy! 
I love that. 
I need to renew my passport and take a belated trip to see you one of these days. Maybe come home with a @David Brown Original Ajax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo

Those stands are seen for sale at copake every few years


----------



## Blue Streak

Ajax Cycle Stand from 1896 issue of _The Iron Age_:


----------



## Velo-dream

this is mine...look  in the " for sale "  forum


----------



## Mercian

Hi, All.

A quick piece of research on these stands show that they were patented by David Raitt Robertson, and cast at Port Brae Machine Works, Kirkcaldy, Scotland, sometime between 1892 and at least 1896.I found the ‘improved’ patent from 1896, GB29676, (hopefully attached in .pdf below ) but was unable to find the original patent GB8683 of 1892. This appears to be the patent number cast into the bottom of the stands.

_Type 1 and 2 picture Credits: gingganggoollie_




There appear to be at least three different types of stand, two types for the 1892 patent, and one for the 1896 patent.

The two 1892 type stands vary in the size of wheel they accept. Due to the manufacturing dates, I think this may be for the large ‘ordinary’, and smaller ‘safety’ bicycle wheels.

















The 1896 type stand has two of the feet modified to take rotatable Duck heads (!) to hold handlebars if the bike is turned upside down to work on.




_Type 3 picture Credits: not known_








Incidentally, this stand shows evidence of having been 'Bronzed', like @Velo-dream 's. The Type 1 and 2 above both seem to have been aluminium painted, probably at a later stage in their lives.

Best Regards

Adrian


----------



## Velo-dream

another one..quite simple , but very efficient !

2 of these stands are for sale !


----------



## Blue Streak




----------



## corbettclassics




----------



## ryanthehoosier

Hello,
My name is Ryan and I am a local history enthusiast from Montpelier, Indiana. I am writing in the hopes that you might be able to help me track down a piece of Montpelier's past that has been lost. I realize that this is a longshot due to the massive number of bicycle collectors out there and the many, many private collections that no one has access to.....but, tracking down the history of my hometown has been a passion of mine for years and I thought it might be worth a shot.

The item is an antique bicycle display rack from the F.J. Schneider store of Montpelier, Indiana (I have attached a picture of the rack). The story goes like this: Schneider was harness maker from this town. He was a manufacturer of horse harnesses, a dealer in various horse items, buggies, road wagons, carriages, and farm wagons. And, bicycles. The display pictured is one that was discovered in the top story of a Main Street building probably 15-20 years ago. Unfortunately, the person who located the item was unaware of its local roots and sold it to another local guy, who then turned around and sold it to someone from Ohio. From what I've heard, this piece eventually ended up in a private collection of some big-time bicycle collector (possibly from the state of Ohio).

I've known about this for awhile but have never put much effort into tracking it down because I assumed it was lost forever. However, recently I was going through my photo albums, found this picture, and decided to try to track it down in the hopes of bringing it back home again.

If you have any information on this item or if you could potentially forward this to anyone who might be able to help, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your time and any assistance you might be able to give!

Warm Regards,
Ryan


----------



## pelletman

ryanthehoosier said:


> View attachment 1227492
> 
> Hello,
> My name is Ryan and I am a local history enthusiast from Montpelier, Indiana. I am writing in the hopes that you might be able to help me track down a piece of Montpelier's past that has been lost. I realize that this is a longshot due to the massive number of bicycle collectors out there and the many, many private collections that no one has access to.....but, tracking down the history of my hometown has been a passion of mine for years and I thought it might be worth a shot.
> 
> The item is an antique bicycle display rack from the F.J. Schneider store of Montpelier, Indiana (I have attached a picture of the rack). The story goes like this: Schneider was harness maker from this town. He was a manufacturer of horse harnesses, a dealer in various horse items, buggies, road wagons, carriages, and farm wagons. And, bicycles. The display pictured is one that was discovered in the top story of a Main Street building probably 15-20 years ago. Unfortunately, the person who located the item was unaware of its local roots and sold it to another local guy, who then turned around and sold it to someone from Ohio. From what I've heard, this piece eventually ended up in a private collection of some big-time bicycle collector (possibly from the state of Ohio).
> 
> I've known about this for awhile but have never put much effort into tracking it down because I assumed it was lost forever. However, recently I was going through my photo albums, found this picture, and decided to try to track it down in the hopes of bringing it back home again.
> 
> If you have any information on this item or if you could potentially forward this to anyone who might be able to help, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you for your time and any assistance you might be able to give!
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Ryan




Ryan, you might have better luck on the Wheelmen Facebook page.


----------



## Phattiremike

I picked this bicycle stand up a few weeks ago, it's being bead blasted and will need some welding, I'll post updated pictures as it takes shape. This was from an old picker out of Atlanta, thinking maybe Piedmont or Grant Park.

-mike


----------



## Jon Olson

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 781374 View attachment 781373
> 
> View attachment 781375



Thanks for the picture, I just noticed that the wing nuts on mine must have been added. I guess I need to find period appropriate “nuts”!
Jon


----------



## Jon Olson

corbettclassics said:


> You can see your stand on the right side - 2nd bike.
> 
> View attachment 781329



Thanks for the picture. I never thought when I put the stand on my Racycle that it may have been on this bicycle a hundred years ago! The museum show was a great experience.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I would love to have a couple of the four bike Brockton stands; they would make my world so much better.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Finally picked this one up today, its rough and tumble for sure, been broken multiple times and make-shift bike shop repaired but I think I can bring it back to full function eventually. 

I don't see any mfg info on it yet but that part may have broken off, I will give it a good cleaning soon and see if I can ID it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Does anyone have any literature for this highly stylized stand?


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Jesse McCauley said:


> Does anyone have any literature for this highly stylized stand?
> 
> View attachment 1365062



I should have noted I'm always skeptical of these stands but hoping this one is right- it wasn't very expensive and I like the form so I'm not too worried either way, just curious.


----------



## Ricker

I bought one too- I liked it and wasn't worried about the price either. I believe it is a reproduction out of Canada? Definitely mis-represented

Rick


----------



## corbettclassics

I've got information on it somewhere. Need to hunt through the archive.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Any for sale?


----------



## Freqman1

saladshooter said:


> Not sure of age. No markings.
> View attachment 780711 View attachment 780712 View attachment 780713 View attachment 780714



Waiting on @John to make some more of these! V/r Shawn









						Making a 1910 Majestic bicycle stand | Project Rides
					

I have been trying to buy a couple of these stands off eBay. One I bid on sold for $400.00 + After that I just gave up and made some.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Ricker

@GiovanniLiCalsi - There are two or three versions out there, one seems a little nicer than the others and I don't think is being produced anymore. Here is one after a quick search: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/143947457152?campid=5335809022

Rick


----------



## Jesse McCauley

@Ricker Digging around I found this thread which shows the same style stand but an original version.
This one I bought is def. a reproduction by comparison.









						Antique Victorian cast iron bike stand | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Likely British, as if U.S. it would say Pat. Appl'd for or Pat. Pend. or Pat. No. XXXXXXXXXXXX




					thecabe.com


----------



## Ricker

I could tell mine was a reproduction by the casting numbers- and the edges weren't quite the same as an original TOC casting. It is good to know that there is a real version of it out there! I was starting to think that this style was only new-

I still like it- it has great style


----------



## pedal4416

I believe the reproduction cast iron stands are out of England, The seller is on one of the Facebook pages (I'll try to find her) and will sell cheaper off Ebay and the Cast aluminum are sold out of NY and Canada.


----------



## dnc1

I have two examples of the stand in question.
I think I paid £20 gbp (around $28 US) for them 3 years ago.
That was secondhand price, and a very good price at that.
They are/were definitely being reproduced in cast iron over here, and as has been stated above, the castings are nowhere near as crisp as original examples.


----------



## dnc1

I've just done a quick online search over here and they seem to be widely available.  
Prices range from £79.99 to £280.00gbp. This seems to depend on whether they are being sold as reproductions, or "genuine" Victorian examples!


----------



## oldspoke

An original version of this stand (Young's Patent Radial) just sold at auction in Washington state for $375 plus 25% plus shipping. I did not buy it nor did I bid on it. Anyone here on the CABE buy it ?

20 years ago I found the same stand listed in a local Trader rag for $150. The woman that had it for sale was an antique dealer and had kept her bicycle perched in it in her apartment. It was quite a distance away and I had to have it shipped. I told her how to carefully pack it but she opted to take it to her local "Pack & Ship". The employee put it into a box and filled the box with styrofoam peanuts. When the box arrived one leg had punched through the side and broke off. I collected my purchase price etc. via a battle with UPS. I wished I had never found it - A 100 year old relic ruined due to careless handling. I'm still pissed off 20 years later.


----------



## Rustngrease

oldspoke said:


> An original version of this stand (Young's Patent Radial) just sold at auction in Washington state for $375 plus 25% plus shipping. I did not buy it nor did I bid on it. Anyone here on the CABE buy it ?
> 
> 20 years ago I found the same stand listed in a local Trader rag for $150. The woman that had it for sale was an antique dealer and had kept her bicycle perched in it in her apartment. It was quite a distance away and I had to have it shipped. I told her how to carefully pack it but she opted to take it to her local "Pack & Ship". The employee put it into a box and filled the box with styrofoam peanuts. When the box arrived one leg had punched through the side and broke off. I collected my purchase price etc. via a battle with UPS. I wished I had never found it - A 100 year old relic ruined due to careless handling. I'm still pissed off 20 years later.



I did see that one at the auction in WA, not sure who got it


----------



## Jesse McCauley

After confirming the above mentioned stand was reproduction and the seller was being less than transparent I canceled the sale. 
THEN I had a jones for a "new" stand - 
Fortunately a pair of Cleveland stands promptly appeared to satisfy my jones!


----------



## pedal4416

Jesse McCauley said:


> After confirming the above mentioned stand was reproduction and the seller was being less than transparent I canceled the sale.
> THEN I had a jones for a "new" stand -
> Fortunately a pair of Cleveland stands promptly appeared to satisfy my jones!
> 
> View attachment 1367250



I saw one for sale but I didn't post it incase one of you was after it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Frood's Bicycle wall stand, circa 1897, patent issued in 1898.


----------



## stingrayjoe

Jesse McCauley said:


> A really cool & simple wood stand that I have often considered reproducing
> 
> View attachment 779542
> 
> View attachment 779543
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like the name!


----------



## dnc1

Here's one in my friend Chris' collection. 
'Champion' by Hutton & Co. of Warminster, Wiltshire, England. 
1890's we think.  I've been trying to research it but cannot find any information anywhere.

I did find this 1898 patent drawing for yet another 'improved' design from Hutton & Co., but its not this one either.....





Hutton's other, more common stand is shown in this image.....





The one in question is one of those stands designed to accommodate your bicycle upside down whilst carrying out maintenance and to save one's tyres too.....












...as you can see, there is plenty of scope for adjustment to accommodate a wide range of bicycle sizes and frame designs. 
Chris has quite a collection of stands, I'll grab more photos when I next see him.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles




----------



## Barnegatbicycles

I know I've seen one of these somewhere but I cannot figure out where.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here is one I bought yesterday at the Beaulieu Autojumble:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Barnegatbicycles said:


> I know I've seen one of these somewhere but I cannot figure out where.
> 
> View attachment 1694088
> 
> View attachment 1694089
> 
> View attachment 1694090



Amazing stand Matt!  Calling dibs if you decide to part with it.


----------

